# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 3, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*

[align=left]Ha, well today seems really boring so far .

No new news, really.

So watch Snuggy videos :biggrin2:.

Guess who on RO:

*Who is a Fall Out Boy fanatic on here?

Let the guessing begin...hehe.




Okay, well i'll update later if there is some more news, haha.*[/align]

[/align]
*NOTE FROM BO - It's also EVE's Birthday today!She hasn't posted in a couple of weeks, so I hope she pops in today! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EVE! 


[align=left]

[/align]*


----------



## okiron (Jan 3, 2008)

Errik went to sleep early tonight...he woke up, turned around, wished me a Happy New Year and went back to sleep lmao. I think he's a couple days too late.


----------



## Spring (Jan 3, 2008)

OOO!I know! Michaela is a pretty big Fall out Boy fan .


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 3, 2008)

:yeahthat:That's easy - she never stops talking about them!



Ooo and I have news - it's snowing here!:bunnydance:Watch out for snowy Millie pictures later!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2008)

Wyatt gets dropped off at the vet tonight. Than in the morning he goes in for his neuter. I will than pick him up Saturday morning.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww They keep him overnight before his neuter? 

Give him a big kiss from me ok? I'll be thinking about him!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes but I also prefer it. My vets office is open 24/7 after regular hours they turn into a emergency clinic.So someone is always there. 

Ohh the dropping off tonight is cause we can't make the early morning drop-off.


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jan 3, 2008)

ooo i'd love to know who's the fall out boy fanatic! 

i am a huge fan, but maybe not a fanatic :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> OOO!I know! Michaela is a pretty big Fall out Boy fan .


I believe Spring got the answer to that already!


----------



## JimD (Jan 3, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Wyatt gets dropped off at the vet tonight. Than in the morning he goes in for his neuter. I will than pick him up Saturday morning.



Will be keeping him in our thoughts and prayers!ray:

LOVE THOSE EARS!!!!!:bunny5


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wyatt gets dropped off at the vet tonight. Than in the morning he goes in for his neuter. I will than pick him up Saturday morning.
> ...




Jim I can never say thank you enough for him. You are a part of our family.


----------



## Spring (Jan 3, 2008)

Best wishes for Wyatt!:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2008)

He is on his way.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2008)

Did Wyatt come from Jim?


----------



## JimD (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Did Wyatt come from Jim?




Kind of.

Long story. http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17699&forum_id=7&page=1
(sorry...pics were lost I think)

Short version....
My friend was a manager at the pet store I go to.
Her own bunnies had oops babies and she put them up for adoption at the store.
Wyatt was there a loooong time, and I put up a request on the forum for a forever home.
Ali took the bait and was _supposed_ to give him to her mother.
I drove him up to Ali.

And basically she jacked him on the way to her mother :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2008)

Best wishes Wyatt- youre in my prayers tonight sweet boy!

Oh and Im home from vacation today, so thats news Buns are all alive and well but Tumnus and Lucy will take some time to forgive me. Nothing less than pure pampering will suffice for those two and it seems my parents' rabbitaccomodations were not up to their standards. Nothing a few craisins wont fix.

Its freezing here, but Im glad to be home! :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 4, 2008)

Prayers for Wyatt! 

Psst: Wyatt, you stay stong sweetie, and give your mom a hard time when you get home! (Sorry, Ali, I had to...)

Haley, glad you're home! It is cold, isn't it!?:shock: I knew Lucy would be one to give you trouble, haha. Craisens, yes!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be hoping you are feeling better and Wyatt does well tomorrow! 

You're both in my thoughts! :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 4, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> :yeahthat:That's easy - she never stops talking about them!


I have no idea what you're talking about... :embarrassed:


----------

